# كلمات مضيئة عن يسوع المسيح



## Rosetta (16 مارس 2011)

*كلمات مضيئة عن يسوع المسيح



يسوع يشبع كل نفس جائعة


يسوع يروي كل نفس ظامئة


يسوع يُبرئ كل نفس محطمة


يسوع يشفي كل نفس مريضة


يسوع يُفرِح كل نفس كئيبة


يسوع يرثي كل نفس ضعيفة


يسوع يعزّي كل نفس متألمة


يسوع يترأف بكل نفس متضايقة


يسوع يردّ كل نفس تائهة


يسوع يغني كل نفس مفتقرة


يسوع يطمئن كل نفس خائفة


يسوع يبهج كل نفس عابسة


يسوع يكفكف كل نفس دامعة


يسوع يرفع كل نفس ساقطة


يسوع أمل كل نفس يائسة


يسوع ينجح كل نفس فاشلة


يسوع يُريح كل نفس متعبة


يسوع يطهّر كل نفس منجسّة


يسوع يقدس كل نفس متدنسّة


يسوع يبرر كل نفس فاجرة


يسوع يغفر كل نفس آثمة


يسوع ينير كل نفس مظلمة


يسوع يحرر كل نفس مقيدة


يسوع يقبل كل نفس تائبة


يسوع يحي كل نفس مائتة


يسوع يقيم كل نفس منكسرة


يسوع يصالح كل نفس متعدية


يسوع يستجيب كل نفس صارخة


يسوع يخلص كل نفس هالكة


يسوع يبارك كل نفس طالبة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

_جميل جدا يا روزتا 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Rosetta (17 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _جميل جدا يا روزتا
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك_​



*شكراااااا كوكو للمرور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2011)

*شكراا جدااا
كلمات كثر من اائعه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكراا جدااا
> كلمات كثر من اائعه
> ربنا يباركك​*



*شكرااااا للمرور الغالي النهيسى 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------

